# Fundamental Analysis in Forex



## SmithyB (9 August 2015)

Hi All,

Does anyone know how top down fundamental analysis is done for the forex markets?

What to look for, what to avoid, what the key indicators etc.

I understand how to do it for equities but I don't get how to do it for forex.

Can someone please point me in the right direction.

Kind Regards


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 August 2015)

Have a look at global macro trading.


----------



## SmithyB (9 August 2015)

Hello 

Is their a book in particular that you recommend or do you suggest learning the general principal.


----------

